# Magic, 1/3/2014



## billski (Jan 3, 2014)

Est 10-12", but very compressed and grippy.  Felt heavy, (odd).  Rather cold, could have used some wax.   The testosterone-laden crew had pretty much chopped up the goods by 10:30AM.  They pretty much trashed the place  left chop and were gone by 1pm.

West side was mostly open.  Black was lift was running - I understand Red is waiting for a drive shaft replacement.  This makes is very difficult for the "easiest way down" skiers to return to the black lift.  You either have to pole a lot, or take off your gear and walk.

Magic is back in play - mid winter conditions.  Watch out for the water bars - they are deep and exposed.  I got my skis "instant iced" once.  

Talisman and Sorcerer were sweet, lots of chopped pow, but will definitely give you (me) a workout.  Green Line and Phoenix undiscovered trails of the day.

No wind at all, until about 2 pm, when a light to moderate wind (top only) began to make small drifts.  
Thanks to the low temps, I felt like I had the trails entirely to myself.  







They did a nice job on the groomers.


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome, @billski.   Have you ever tried that rub on wax when snow conditions like this are had.  I have never, but I hear its useful.  Anyone have some advice for days when the snow is slow.  I mean I have had a fresh ski shop wax and I still feel like I am not moving.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2014)

What a difference from Monday when it was 1 windblown groomer down trick and show off......glad to see they are back in the game.
Any word in the lodge how long red is down for?    Green Line is a great gem on days like that....we'll be back end of February maybe in 3 wks also though

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks awesome! Way to get the goods!  Hope to get out there again later this season in February!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What a difference from Monday when it was 1 windblown groomer down trick and show off......glad to see they are back in the game.
> Any word in the lodge how long red is down for?    Green Line is a great gem on days like that....we'll be back end of February maybe in 3 wks also though
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Green Line seems like a terrible option in these conditions....light snow and little base is a great opportunity to core shot your ski! Going to try to get out there this Thursday for the $15 deal!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2014)

I was referring to the fact that green line is usually one of the last trails to get tracked out on a storm day......nothing at Magic other than the 1 snowmaking route had base before this storm so figure they were all in the same boat

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I was referring to the fact that green line is usually one of the last trails to get tracked out on a storm day......nothing at Magic other than the 1 snowmaking route had base before this storm so figure they were all in the same boat
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app



Oh okay sorry. Yea Green Line usually gets tracked out last.


----------



## Euler (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Green Line seems like a terrible option in these conditions....light snow and little base is a great opportunity to core shot your ski! Going to try to get out there this Thursday for the $15 deal!


Based on the weather in SoVT this morning Magic is sadly likely to be back to one way down by Thursday


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Euler said:


> Based on the weather in SoVT this morning Magic is sadly likely to be back to one way down by Thursday



I think some trails will hold up. I doubt any of the advanced terrain unfortunately.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> Est 10-12", but very compressed and grippy.  Felt heavy, (odd)


I'm assuming that's because it's wind driven snow.

Honestly, the snow coverage looks terrible. Look at all the grass/branches sticking out of the snow! I really think if that place got a few snow guns and built a base, it would be a million times better. They simply don't get enough natural snowfall. They are too low of an elevation. The base is only 1150 feet. The average snowfall at that *base *would be comparable to the town of brattelboro.(average snowfall 60 inches)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I'm assuming that's because it's wind driven snow.
> 
> Honestly, the snow coverage looks terrible. Look at all the grass/branches sticking out of the snow! I really think if that place got a few snow guns and built a base, it would be a million times better. They simply don't get enough natural snowfall. They are too low of an elevation. The base is only 1150 feet. The average snowfall at that *base *would be comparable to the town of brattelboro.(average snowfall 60 inches)



I'm confused aren't you the same guy who doesn't want mountains to groom anything after a storm? You want to keep things "natural"
but apparently a few sticks is too much?


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> Awesome, @billski.   Have you ever tried that rub on wax when snow conditions like this are had.  I have never, but I hear its useful.  Anyone have some advice for days when the snow is slow.  I mean I have had a fresh ski shop wax and I still feel like I am not moving.


  Yes, I still use the paste wax (did so at Black the week before) when I'm, unprepared.  It only lasts for a couple of runs, but it makes me feel better.   If you do it, try to bring your skis inside to warm up before application.  It adheres better.

I was spring skiing, I think it was Bretton Woods when the snow was wet and we simply couldn't move.  The ski shop did a quick hot wax for an unbelievable $5.  It was great for the rest of the day.  I gave the tech a $5 tip!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm confused aren't you the same guy who doesn't want mountains to groom anything after a storm? You want to keep things "natural"
> but apparently a few sticks is too much?


I said they should leave most of the trails untouched. 

LOL....I like skiing powder....not sticks/rocks. Rocks/dirt are "natural". Doesn't mean I want to ski them.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What a difference from Monday when it was 1 windblown groomer down trick and show off......glad to see they are back in the game.
> Any word in the lodge how long red is down for?    Green Line is a great gem on days like that....we'll be back end of February maybe in 3 wks also though
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


I am told it would take 4-6 weeks total.  But it's been a couple weeks, so, 2-4


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it really that hard to put a few snowguns up and create a base that would last throughout the winter? Hell they do it in CT and it's WAY warmer down here. It's 56 degrees with a thunderstorm out as I type this


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 6, 2014)

I am surprised Magic never put down a base on Talisman yet. The rain today will shut down all of the West Side and I'd be surprised after the freeze up if anything on the East is skiable beyond what they groom.
I think Magic at minimum should always have 2 routes from the top open if at all possible.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Honestly, the snow coverage looks terrible. Look at all the grass/branches sticking out of the snow! I really think if that place got a few snow guns and built a base, it would be a million times better. They simply don't get enough natural snowfall. They are too low of an elevation. The base is only 1150 feet. The average snowfall at that *base *would be comparable to the town of brattelboro.(average snowfall 60 inches)



It skis just fine.  There are no branches. There are no rocks. It's just pucker brush.  They did some mowing this year, but it grows like a wildfire.  I deliberately posted those photos to illustrate that Magic is not Stratton.  A couple shots of a couple trails cannot be generalized to the whole mountain.  The groomers are impeccable.  Squeaky snow and edgeable.

To their credit, they spent time re-grading certain slopes, knocking out rocks and other objects so that less snow is necessary to cover the slope.  That will save operational money that can be used for snowmaking elsewhere.

Many skiers have become spoiled with wall to wall coverage.  Rather than complaining, just move on.  Magic bills itself as retro.  A niche.  It doesn't try to be something it can't or dosn't want to be.  Much like MRG.  Have you seen their slopes.  It got so bad over there the main mountain didn't open until last week.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Is it really that hard to put a few snowguns up and create a base that would last throughout the winter? Hell they do it in CT and it's WAY warmer down here. It's 56 degrees with a thunderstorm out as I type this


I'd bet the CT slopes get a much higher number of skiers. Prudent operating investments need to be proportional to revenue.  Snowmaking isn't cheap.


----------



## Euler (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Is it really that hard to put a few snowguns up and create a base that would last throughout the winter? Hell they do it in CT and it's WAY warmer down here. It's 56 degrees with a thunderstorm out as I type this


It really is that hard.  It takes $$ and Magic hasn't had the $$. They seem to be trying hard to raise funds, advertise to the right demographic, and slowly rebuild the infrastructure of the hill to a sustainable level.

While I agree that Magic needs a more consistent offering of open terrain, the quality of snow on a trail that has never seen a snow gun vs. a trail that is primarily machine made snow is vastly different in my opinion.  I hope Magic gets enough snowmaking to keep a couple routes always open from top to bottom, but keeps most of their terrain 100% natural.  I'd much rather ski around a rock or through some grundlefloss than have the whole hill turned into the icy packed down crap that comes from the guns.  Part of the magic of Magic is that its DIFFERENT from the rest of the places in the northeast.


----------



## hammer (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> It skis just fine.  There are no branches. There are no rocks. It's just pucker brush.  They did some mowing this year, but it grows like a wildfire.  I deliberately posted those photos to illustrate that Magic is not Stratton.  A couple shots of a couple trails cannot be generalized to the whole mountain.  The groomers are impeccable.  Squeaky snow and edgeable.
> 
> To their credit, they spent time re-grading certain slopes, knocking out rocks and other objects so that less snow is necessary to cover the slope.  That will save operational money that can be used for snowmaking elsewhere.
> 
> Many skiers have become spoiled with wall to wall coverage.  Rather than complaining, just move on.  Magic bills itself as retro.  A niche.  It doesn't try to be something it can't or dosn't want to be.  Much like MRG.  Have you seen their slopes.  It got so bad over there the main mountain didn't open until last week.


Ragged had pucker brush on the natural trails I skied on yesterday.  Have learned that it's not an issue.  Went to Magic after a 12" dump and there was plenty of the same on the trails, didn't affect the skiing at all.  Just expect to see it when skiing natural in this part of the country.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Euler said:


> *the quality of snow on a trail that has never seen a snow gun vs. a trail that is primarily machine made snow is vastly different in my opinion.*  I hope Magic gets enough snowmaking to keep a couple routes always open from top to bottom, but keeps most of their terrain 100% natural.  I'd much rather ski around a rock or through some grundlefloss than have the whole hill turned into the icy packed down crap that comes from the guns.


It's not just your opinion. It's FACT. *Man made stuff is garbage compared to the real stuff.* It turns to ice. Too bad magic isn't a little higher in elevation. That would really help.
The only reason I mention snow guns is because they have trouble opening the trails due to lack of natural snow in this part of the country. It would be nice to just lay a base early on a few trails for the natural snow to fall on. Not continuously pump snow.(which also costs $$$)


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Blowing snow to create a base is a cost, so I understand that.

What I don't understand, is the sticks and brush sticking up knee high in spots.  How hard would it be to send a crew up with clippers in Oct (assuming you can't get a mower up certain trails), and trim it down as close to the ground as possible?  I'm thinking specifically Heart of Magician and Talisman.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Blowing snow to create a base is a cost, so I understand that.
> 
> What I don't understand, is the sticks and brush sticking up knee high in spots.  How hard would it be to send a crew up with clippers in Oct (assuming you can't get a mower up certain trails), and trim it down as close to the ground as possible?  I'm thinking specifically Heart of Magician and Talisman.



Sounds like a question for their Facebook site.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Blowing snow to create a base is a cost, so I understand that.
> 
> What I don't understand, is the sticks and brush sticking up knee high in spots.  How hard would it be to send a crew up with clippers in Oct (assuming you can't get a mower up certain trails), and trim it down as close to the ground as possible?  I'm thinking specifically Heart of Magician and Talisman.



+1 on that. Also, when people take pics of that it doesn't make the place look good, therefore potentially cutting down on business in this internet age. Much better to see no sticks popping out and all snow


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> +1 on that. Also, when people take pics of that it doesn't make the place look good, therefore potentially cutting down on business in this internet age. Much better to see no sticks popping out and all snow



Doesn't look good to you or people with your logic. Which is why Magic is such a special place. I think Stratton is the place for you.

Are you really concerned with a few twigs sticking up out of the snow? 

It's the Northeast!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> +1 on that. Also, when people take pics of that it doesn't make the place look good, therefore potentially cutting down on business in this internet age. Much better to see no sticks popping out and all snow



So they should be dishonest and stage pics?


----------



## slatham (Jan 6, 2014)

St Bear, Magic had a professional team - the "Mountain Goats" - clear many of the steeper terrain that the mowers can't handle, and they mowed the rest (and some of us hit the woods). Fact is you can't get eveything, and the stuff grows like weeds (after all, thats what most of it is). One of the shots is of Vetigo, which I know got mowed but it was probably only once and probably early so some stuff remains. That's life.

I would point you to the pics from the Mount Snow trip report, where Plummet didn't look buffed like a golf green. Also, most areas have 1) snowmaking that compresses any leftover weeds and/or 2) higher skier traffic that beats it down. I prefer a few weeds vs too many skiers.....

Anyway, Magic is a different flavor of skiing, not perfect for sure and certainly not for everyone. Whatever your complaints, they are doing the best they can given the resources at hand. Personally, I'm ok with a few weeds in my foot of powder!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> So they should be dishonest and stage pics?



No the should cut the weeds/twigs.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Magic does have some of the best bloody Marys I've had at a ski area. Them and Sunday River.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> No the should cut the weeds/twigs.


  Or skiers and boarders should self-select.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2014)

It's not so black and white.  Trimming some of the twigs does not make Magic a soulless ski area anymore than wanting them trimmed means a skier can't appreciate a throwback vibe.

I'd like them trimmed so I don't chip my topsheets as much.  It seems to me that there is an easy and cheap solution. Is it going to stop me from skiing there if they don't do anything about it?  Absolutely not.


----------



## dlague (Jan 7, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Blowing snow to create a base is a cost, so I understand that.
> 
> What I don't understand, is the sticks and brush sticking up knee high in spots.  How hard would it be to send a crew up with clippers in Oct (assuming you can't get a mower up certain trails), and trim it down as close to the ground as possible?  I'm thinking specifically Heart of Magician and Talisman.



They do brush clearing by volunteer and  make an event out of it!   Otherwise they would have to pay a crew and that could be costly.


----------

